# motor



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

My motor runs great, has no leaks and starts up every time.
there is maybe 2 hours total time on it and has been driven all of 3 miles.
I'm saving up money to get the rear end looked at an at least one axle bearing changed. so I cant drive it.
The car just sits and it will be a couple months till I can afford the work.
Should I run the motor now and then? For how long?
Will it hurt things in the long run?
I'd like to pull it out in the drive and just run it for 1/2 hour.
thanks as always
Tk
:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

TK, it won't hurt it just to sit for a month or even more at a time, at least where you are. Disconnect the battery and you're good to go. I hate to admit it, but I've let mine sit for a LONG time between drives (a year or so.. about 10 years ago) without problems. No gas stabilizer, no nothin'. I would recommend starting it up and letting it run for 15-20 minutes once a month if you can.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree If the motor's in good shape it's not going to hurt it to sit awhile. It'll be better to run it some every so often, letting it warm up to normal operating temp helps keep all the seals lubricated and helps keep oil in places where oil is supposed to be.

On the other hand, I find that a few minutes spent listening to the sound of the beast with the breath of life within it does marvelous things for MY soul :cheers

Bear


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Agree with both. Nothing is bettter than cranking it up in January just to hear it lope. I try and do it once a month. Puts a smile on my face.........


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

'know what ya mean......I love that healty throaty sound!!!!
:cool


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I fire it up through the winter when I'm feeling really depressed.


----------



## triplets (Apr 7, 2011)

I dont know about you guys but this ethenol is reeking havock on my carbs and fuel lines.Also ethenol attracts alot of moisture at least here in florida.I have several carb vehicals if i dont treat the fuel or run the machines every couple of weeks carb clean are in order.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Get yourself some 100LL AVGAS triplets!
your goat will be much happier.........


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Some pre ethanol cars sat for years, then fire right up with fresh gas. I left my non AC cars alone for the last 6 months and they fire up. You don't have to start it weekly, monthly is good, or every few months is fine. Run fuel stabilyzer to help it out.


----------



## Griff (Nov 13, 2011)

Topkat said:


> Get yourself some 100LL AVGAS triplets!
> your goat will be much happier.........


I know what 100LL AVGAS is. What is the "triplets" part of this about ?


----------



## triplets (Apr 7, 2011)

Yea i hear you tokat that could get exspencive for 12 bikes 4 cars boats on and on.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I hear ya, Last time I bought LL it was like $5.70+ a gallon.
But if you really want your Goat to be happy,give it a shot.
accidently put some in my weed whacker.........it almost blew up :cool
arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Triplets is the members name he was talking to...see the earlier post! Eric


----------

